# Spots? We don't need no stinking spots!



## PSEloyal (Aug 23, 2006)

As soon as we found out it annoyed you :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

When the 3Ders found out that it would make them better.:wink:


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> When the 3Ders found out that it would make them better.:wink:


When 3-Ders started counting "them" (spots) in their sleep instead of counting SHEEP or "yardages." Then they woke up and realized that they can't HIT 'EM...even when they can count 'em....hahahaha.

field14:wink::tongue:


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

*Now that there is....*



field14 said:


> When 3-Ders started counting "them" (spots) in their sleep instead of counting SHEEP or "yardages." Then they woke up and realized that they can't HIT 'EM...even when they can count 'em....hahahaha.
> 
> field14:wink::tongue:


*FUNNY!!!! I don't care what "target" you shoot, That's FUNNY!!!!:wink:*


----------



## ramboarhunter (Jun 5, 2006)

*Spots vs Dots*

You shoot SPOTS indoors and DOTS outdoors and then some people shoot those other targets that take 3 to 4 hours to shoot 30 arrows.


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

ramboarhunter said:


> You shoot SPOTS indoors and DOTS outdoors and then some people shoot those other targets that take 3 to 4 hours to shoot 30 arrows.


You must mean those rubber ducky...I mean Bambi targets (LOL). I gave up them as too much time for too little shooting. Field is it for me, I just don't get this business of calling targets "spots". (smiley face goes here)

Dave


----------

